
Show HN: TalentHunch – An Aus and NZ job matching webapp - peterwallhead
https://talenthunch.com/?hn=2
======
peterwallhead
As this may be flagged as a duplicate... I've taken some of the feedback
onboard since my last Show HN and improved the landing page to explain the
product better. I've also added some privacy related FAQs.

------
fspear
Maybe add a feature to import your linkedin profile & skills or maybe allow
users to submit their pdf or word cv to pre-populate their profile.

~~~
peterwallhead
@fspear, thanks for the feedback :)

Yep, I've looked at importing from LinkedIn and it's something I'm still
considering. The only problem with LinkedIn is that it only pulls in your
current roles, not all your roles (unless you pay).

Agree re. importing CV too. It's on my long list.

